# Sticky  HHC Chat days and times



## Nancy

Regular chat Schedules are: Monday and Thursday nights, 4-8 pm Pacific time (7-11 pm Eastern) & Sunday afternoon 2-4 pm Pacific time. (5-7 pm Eastern)

Come join us! Everyone is welcome. Come on in and tell us about your little hedgie. And there is usually an experienced breeder or two to answer all of your questions.


----------



## Miranda

Whats that at GMT?


----------



## bryan

Regular chat Schedules are: Monday and Thursday nights, 12:00-4:00 pm GMT & Sunday afternoon 7:00-9:00 pm GMT.


----------



## LizardGirl

*Digs back to stuff I forgot a long time ago*

Greenwich Mean Time? lol


----------



## bryan

Yep, without GMT, developed by the British for navigational purposes, we wouldn't have the basis for the International time zone system, developed by a Canadian by the name of Sandford Fleming in the late 1800's. Put simply, Eastern Time Zone is GMT -5. This means that if it is 6:00pm GMT, it is 1:00pm Eastern, -6, or 12:00pm Central, -7, or 11:00am Mountain, -8, 10:00am Pacific, -9, 9:00am Alaska, and -4.5, or 1:30 Newfoundland.


----------



## HedgieJustice

do people use the chat on the times shown?

if people do, then i'll be there tomorrow =]


----------



## Reaper

Normally there are a couple of admins and moderators at the scheduled times.


----------



## K9_girl1994

arggg. at first the chat room wasn't letting my sister log in...Now it wont let me log in but will let my sister log in! Can someone help me..I have tryed deleting my user and adding a new one but that still didn't work!


----------



## K9_girl1994

now it wont let me or my sister log into it...it says this

Database error: Invalid SQL: INSERT INTO c_users VALUES ('Default', 'FabioBruno', '1', '1233016069', 'r','76.178.207.70')
MySQL error: 1062 (Duplicate entry '76.178.207.70' for key 2)
Session halted.


----------



## Reaper

that is because it says you are in chat I will boot ya out and try again


----------



## K9_girl1994

ok thanx..yeah it worked!


----------



## Hedgiepets

Don't forget about scheduled chats! A good place to ask questions.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Have a question? Come to the chat room during normally scheduled chats.


----------



## Hedgiepets

Don't forget. Join chat and get questions answered or just come chat about your hedgehog.


----------



## Terry

Is this where I come to chat and ask questions?


----------



## nikki

No the chat is in a chat room, if you look up, just below the HHC logo at the top of the screen, you'll see three stylized hedgie pics that say "HHC Home", "HHC Chat", and "Photo Gallery". Click on HHC Chat, then you have to register there, and then sign in and start visiting or asking questions.


----------



## Terry

thanks so much


----------



## bnstik

Why wont it let me register?


----------



## abbys

This thread is three years old and the website has been redesigned since then, so the "chat" may not be a feature anymore.


EDIT: Oh wait, I see it now. I don't know why you can't register, but if you have questions the forum is a great place to get answers, too.


----------



## eicg

i have a question how do you post a question thing i know how to answer just not post a question. Also how do you post pics.


----------



## abbys

When you go to the main forum page, http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/, click on a specific forum topic like "health," "diet and nutrition," "housing and accessories," etc., and click on whatever subtopic your question is about, and you'll see a box that says "new thread" at the top of the list.

To add a picture, there's a little paper clip icon at the top of the text box. Click on it and you can upload pictures.


----------



## eicg

how to you make treads/question


----------



## Lilysmommy

Posting the same message or thread multiple times isn't going to get you an answer any faster. Please post only once. 

Like Abbys already said, when you click to view a forum section (such as the Diet/Nutrition section), before any of the threads are listed, above the brown outline of the box, there's a button that says "New Thread". Click that to post a new thread. Make sure you try to post things in the correct forum too.


----------



## eicg

sorry it was an accident i only created my account 30 mins before i posted that i was have some difficulties.


----------

